# Baltimore Consort in concert



## Lute Lover

Here is a review of last night's concert by the Baltimore Consort, featuring Jose Lemós from Brio and the BC's new CD, GUT, WIND AND WIRE. Brio's first CD, ROMANCE, also just came out.

http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=11301

http://www.classicstoday.com/Classi...iles/ViewConcertReview.asp?Action=User&ID=554


----------

